# Tractor implement for mowing pond banks?



## vasculardoc (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a John Deere 4052M & am looking for an implement to mow grass etc on downhill-sloped pond banks.  Banks are too steep for my rotary cutter to get close enough, afraid that I (& my tractor) will end up getting wet lol.  I have looked at a Frontier sickle bar mower & a boom mower.  The sickle bar mower looks like an easier setup to changeout to other implements.  Anyone have any recommendations or thoughts?


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 10, 2018)

What’s the slope angle. Most of these tractors will mow more than you can sit in Tractor seat and drive. Not recommending that. Just saying. I mow our ditch and I’m always ready to turn into the tip lol. In your case that would be water! Not good


----------



## sljones (Aug 10, 2018)

Google Lane Shark Mowers. Interesting concept. Have not seen one in action. You will need a front end loader attachment for it.


----------



## srb (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a v track ,It does really good on slopes .I use my jd on flat to mid level..iIt cuts and handles the small trees and grass shrubs etc very well..
And the cutter is a brown
The v track is great on ponds....


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 11, 2018)

Maybe a sickle mower


----------



## 280bst (Aug 11, 2018)

I know this is extra work I cut steep slopes with my Zero turn toro. Amazing how steep a bank it will handle. It's says it's designed to cut banks for 5 min. at a time for oil level. Hi side back a little low side barely forward. Folks gave you some other good option's Good Luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2018)

Two messicans and two weedeaters.


----------



## red neck richie (Aug 11, 2018)

Flymow. <iframe width="966" height="543" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Knotwild (Aug 11, 2018)

I suggest a used disc hay cutter like a Kuhn instead of a sickle bar cutter. They are easier to work on and far less trouble compared to a sickle bar. We use them for regular maintenance on ditch banks and steep roadsides and they do really well unless you try to cut heavy, woody brush with them. Maybe you could even find a hay farmer that would come run around your pond for you or lend you one. That would be cheapest.


----------



## onedude (Aug 11, 2018)

They just bought 2 remote control lawn mowers at work with dual wheels on back to cut the lake dikes. They have been using slopemasters in the past. They seem to work good. Very heavy duty.


----------



## vasculardoc (Aug 11, 2018)

southernman13 said:


> What’s the slope angle. Most of these tractors will mow more than you can sit in Tractor seat and drive. Not recommending that. Just saying. I mow our ditch and I’m always ready to turn into the tip lol. In your case that would be water! Not good



Its at least 45degrees in some spots.


----------



## vasculardoc (Aug 11, 2018)

sljones said:


> Google Lane Shark Mowers. Interesting concept. Have not seen one in action. You will need a front end loader attachment for it.


That is cool looking.  I'll check it out.  Thx.


----------



## vasculardoc (Aug 11, 2018)

treemanjohn said:


> Maybe a sickle mower


I just looked at one made by Frontier.  Pretty nice but pricy.


----------



## Knotwild (Aug 11, 2018)

You probably don't need something new and sickle mowers are a pain to replace blades and align blade guides. Disc mowers work great and the ones we use have 9' blades. Find a true farm equipment dealer who has trade ins. Where I live, we have a small independent equipment guy who is very economical to deal with. Also, if GA has one, check the market bulletin.


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 12, 2018)

Google a used bush hog sm60 mower. I worked with guy that had one and mowed around ponds with it. Will cut small trees also. May find one at a farm equipment au


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 12, 2018)

Farm equipment auction to do you. It will cut almost straight down.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 12, 2018)

Have you looked into chemical control? 

Much cheaper & easier than repeated mowing. 

Be sure to read the Label & use only things safe for use adjacent to water & not toxic to fish. But, there are a number of options.

No way I’d buy a $ 5K ditch bank mower when I could buy $100 bottle of herbicide...


----------



## Eudora (Aug 14, 2018)

We have been using a DR Field and Brush Mower on our steep pond banks for years. Billygoat makes something similar.  You can lock the rear-end which makes the self propel go pretty much straight or use limited slip to maneuver some.  It is a lot to handle, but the strong motor keeps it pulling.  The good thing is you can rent one from a tool rental place for a day and give it a try.  We bought ours used and other than replacing the battery, it has worked great !  Amazing the brush this thing can cut thru too.  Very handy tool to have.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 14, 2018)

I used to build homes on Lake Lanier.  At one point I had a house for sale that had real nice grass all the way to the Waters edge. One morning I was on my gravely zero turn and got a little too close to the red Clay Bank at the edge of the grass. The rear Tire Slipped off the grass onto the red Clay as a result of the heavy morning dew  and the next thing I am aware of is the Killswitch shutting off the engine when my butt came off the seat as I entered the water. Fortunately it was only about a foot and a half deep. The lawnmower ended up upside down With a torn seat and the control arms bent up.  I was fine other than my pride being a little bruised.   The worst part was having to call my brother-in-law who was just down the street to help me tow the mower back up onto the grass.  I have always had a knack for learning things the hard way. My experience bucket runneth over.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm sorry if I'm encroaching on this thread but I've got a similar problem and wanted to ask a similar question.  My dad planted a bunch of bamboo around his property over the years and since his death it's taking over in some areas.  No way a normal bush hog will work as some of the areas are not drivable unless you have the cutter on the front.  Will any of these options work with bamboo as well?  That lane shark mower looks promising but I don't have front hydrolics on my 870 JD tractor - not sure it would be big enough either.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 14, 2018)

Bamboo is near impossible to get rid of once it gets established. Burning it down and spraying the new growth has worked best for me.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 14, 2018)

Rick Alexander said:


> I'm sorry if I'm encroaching on this thread but I've got a similar problem and wanted to ask a similar question.  My dad planted a bunch of bamboo around his property over the years and since his death it's taking over in some areas.  No way a normal bush hog will work as some of the areas are not drivable unless you have the cutter on the front.  Will any of these options work with bamboo as well?  That lane shark mower looks promising but I don't have front hydrolics on my 870 JD tractor - not sure it would be big enough either.


Once you cut bamboo the stubs become hard as rocks and will puncture tires of any ground equipment..Ground sterilizer will put a hurt on it if you have a couple years to kill it all.(paritrol) The roots can go 3' deep. Only sure way is to dig it up


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 14, 2018)

sljones said:


> Google Lane Shark Mowers. Interesting concept. Have not seen one in action. You will need a front end loader attachment for it.



I need to look into those, I believe that would be handy keeping wood roads cut back as well as around ponds.


----------

